# Help with the Mendelssohn Vln Concerto...



## R.Zhao

I have very recently started learning the concerto and I don't have a tutor until late Jan. I've downloaded the piece from Wikipedia but then I need more of an introduction to the piece and how it is played. The fingerings I find in some areas e.g the very beginning are really dodgy with nearly every E above the stave a harmonic. Some help and a small introduction into the piece would be appreciated and helpful


----------



## oisfetz

Recommend www.violinist.com. Only violinists there. They can advice you with authority


----------

